# What is the best starter kit for flavor.



## antonherbst (21/11/17)

Hello, Fellow Forumites.

I have just been technically challenged by a friend of mine. What i need help with is the following question.

*What is the best starter kit for flavor at less than R300 bucks that will accommodate Fruit flavors, dessert flavors and other?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (21/11/17)

I would say ego aio. Nice flavour and good price for an entry device not sure if there is better devices on the market might be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

Not too many options under R300 are there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Friep said:


> I would say ego aio. Nice flavour and good price for an entry device not sure if there is better devices on the market might be.


Had that in mind as well. I am keen to go and buy one to test if they can produce good flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Not too many options under R300 are there?



I had a good look at most of the vendor websites last night and the ego aio seems to be the cheapest starter kit. 

But the flavor is the important part. Lets see what i find

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/11/17)

Also look at the Vape king Terion, nice little device and coils are easily available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/11/17)

For R300, I would go with a good, simple starter kit like this one. It does multiple flavours and as per your request, it will handle fruit, bakeries and, as an added bonus, protein as well!!! A good starter kit indeed.

Just add a spoon and your'e done!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Last push on this thread. Thanks for the suggestions made so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (22/11/17)

If the budget was a bit more I would look at the smok stick v8 with the big baby beast if I am not mistaken should have awsome flavour but think its almost double the budget and then the ijust s also good on flavour and the option with changing tanks is a plus but then one could look at the Pico range as well wich is one of the best starter kits available but then its way out of budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

Friep said:


> If the budget was a bit more I would look at the smok stick v8 with the big baby beast if I am not mistaken should have awsome flavour but think its almost double the budget and then the ijust s also good on flavour and the option with changing tanks is a plus but then one could look at the Pico range as well wich is one of the best starter kits available but then its way out of budget.



Looked at all those options and sofar i must say a budget vape mod that gives good flavor is not possible. Sacrifices has to be made.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## craigb (22/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Sacrifices has to be made.



So true, but the eGo AIO is what got me off the stinkies. Flavour is nowhere near as good as with a proper R(T/D/DT)A or tank, but they are pretty good, you pick up the main notes, but don't get any of the nuance in most juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (22/11/17)

The aio is the best bet for the budget. It's a surprisingly good vape with the 0.3 dc coils my brother inlaw enjoys his but hasn't fully converted yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (22/11/17)

Vapepen 22 will do the job and its only R 400.00

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

